# Baby Boy for Adoption in Missouri (Available 5/13)



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

This is the feeder baby I pulled from a feeder bin on 4/27. Estimated DOB is 4/15. He is an agouti male who has been certified as healthy by a vet, and is hand-reared and very friendly. He has been named "Java" but if the adopter wants to change the name, that's fine. 

I am adopting him out because I did not get him with intention of keeping him, but rather as a spur-of-the-moment rescue. I was in a reptile store when another customer who wanted mice and since they were out and since Java was similar in size, was going to take him. He forgot his wallet and I paid for/took him when I had the chance. He was too young to be in the feeder bin and was rescued on that premise. Since he is still nursing, he will not be available until he is at least 4 weeks old (5/13), but I would like to have a home lined up for him. 

This is him (yes he really is that cute!):







Adoption fee is $10.00 and comes with a small 'Critter Carrier,' basic water bottle, and treats. PM me for any details and questions you may have.


----------



## Chloey101 (Apr 28, 2014)

Awwh. ): I wish I lived in Missouri! ): But good luck and I hope he finds a great home. You did an awesome thing.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Hey guys I'm closing this adoption ad. My friend contacted me and she will be adopting him as soon as he's old enough. I'm so happy this is going to have a happy ending for this little guy, ;D


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Make sure to tell your friend to get Java a buddy when the time is right. He'll be much happier


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I already have - I want her to wait a little bit since he'll still be little at a month old. She cared for Axl and Tanto while I am at university and just fell in love with rats and has been wanting one (or 2) ever since. She's ecstatic.


----------



## Loonalover613 (Feb 16, 2014)

That's such great news! I'm very happy to hear that he will have a great home and a happy ending!


----------

